# whoa, bad withdraw



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

Today was the third day in a row i hadn't taken klonopin, i was only on .5mg, i guess its strong tho cuz i woke up with an awful headache, the worst dp/dr i've ever had, and my body temp was like 95, i think i shuld prob stay on it until i talk to my doctor then huh


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I suppose it wasn't doing much for you when you were on it then, no?

What were you prescribed it for, anxiety?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well the headache wouldnt worry me thats to be expected but the body tempeture is something to be concerned about. Id say definatly take your normal dose as soon as possible then go see your doctor.

Klonopin has a half life of 2 days so your really not going to be feeling the worst of the withdrawal until your 3rd day. Thats why some people think they are in the clear then bam the withdrawal hits them like a sack of bricks.

You should have stepped down to half a 0.5mg tablet. Some people are very sensitive to benzo withdrawal while others have no problems with it at all. You might be one of the unfortunate people that is sensitive to it.

Definatly stay on it until you see your doctor. Tapering off the last 0.5mg's shouldnt be to hard so dont get discouraged.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

I had been on .5 for about a week thats why i thought i culd stop taking it 
maybe i need to just keep tapering off, even lower then .5


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya take your normal dose of 0.5mg's again just to get rid of withdrawals. Stay on that for a week or even 2 and then you could drop to half a 0.5mg tablet.

You should really do this under a doctors supervision though. The raise in body tempeture is abit concerning. Or maybe it's just a freak flu who knows. Im not a doctor.

If tapering like that doesent work you may have to do a diazepam taper. It's much easier to adjust the dose and has a much longer half life then clonazepam.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

The rebound dp/dr is awful, do u think it'd be ok to even just take 1mg a day, like i dont wanna jump doses too much but i figure if its in my system it wont matter if i take 1mg instead of .5


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya taking 1mg a day instead of 0.5mg is fine. Increasing the dose during a bad episode of dp/dr is ok.

Dp/dr is a common symptom of benzodiazepine withdrawal and i would imagine that someone who already had preexisting dp/dr would get it worse.

Did klonopin help your dp/dr at all? If it did help i would personally stay on the stuff. If it didnt help dropping it is a good idea.

Klonopin has pretty much killed my dp/dr, anxiety and helps with my chronic pain as well. So i have no plans for going off it any time in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea, klonopin is the only thing that really makes it so i can function, the 1 mg worked must better then the .5, it didnt completely kill the dp/dr but it made it much much better, i think the reason i wanted to get it off of it is cuz im worried bout being on too many meds, and im afraid if i dont get off it soon i never will be able 2, but im gonna take it until i see my new psych on the 13th. thanks a lot for your help numb!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

ps. since your on klonopin i've been wondering, do you drink? cuz thats the one thing i've been afraid to do and its hard cuz im in college.


----------

